# Stuck e brake



## newkid (Oct 13, 2008)

hey guys was wondering if you could give me some help my e brake handle is down but still engaged and i can not even pull it up and ideas of what i can do to get it to loosen up or should i just disengage it because i imagine its killing my pads and rotors. Is there a possible brake failure in the works


----------



## newkid (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Stuck e brake (newkid)*

oh yeah and my lever is down but the brake light is still on


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Stuck e brake (newkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newkid* »_oh yeah and my lever is down but the brake light is still on 

It could be a broken parking brake warning light switch. The switch is located underneath the lever.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Stuck e brake (newkid)*

If you're saying that you can't raise the parking brake lever at all, I would guess that one or both of the parking brake cables has a cracked sheath, and the cable/s have rusted/seized to the metal inner liner of the cable housing.
This is a common VW problem, and the solution is the replacement of the parking brake cables.


----------



## veedubs015 (Apr 22, 2009)

same thing happend to me just gotta cut the rear cable off and the lever should go into place so the pads dont touch the rotor i gotta get new cables but its better than having to replace all brake parts


----------

